# HELP WITH SIZING LARGE WIRE GAUGE TO SMALL TERMINALS



## justin sumner (Feb 8, 2018)

Maybe I am missing something here and not understanding, but why are the terminal posts so small on trolling motor circuit breakers?

I bought the Minnkota 60 amp breaker and need to wire it up to my 24v system for my 65lb Maxxum

The problem is that the ring terminals I have for 6g wire are way too big on the stud end to secure them to the breaker

I just don't understand why the terminal posts are tiny if we are supposed to be using 6 or 8 gauge wire

I have been to Home Depot, Auto Zone, and Ace Hardware, and none of them had smaller stud sized ring terminals for 6g

Where should I be going to shop for a better variety of ring terminals and wiring accessories

I still need to wire up my buss bars, fuse block, rocker switch panel, and all my accessories

Also where can I buy the buss bars, 6 position for accessories with plastic lid.............Maybe this all just needs to be done ordering online which is a pain


----------



## Bearclaw (Feb 9, 2018)

Try NAPA if you have one close, or if you have a place that sells golf carts close to you. If you do find what you need,get a couple extra to have if you decide to relocate it later. Let us know if and where you find them, it may be of one help to others looking for the same thing. Others may chime in with a specific place that has what you need.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 9, 2018)

I would also try NAPA. They carry parts that other auto shops do not. If they don't have it, they usually can order it from another NAPA in the system. Grainger carries a lot of parts like this but it will cost more in my experience.


----------



## justin sumner (Feb 10, 2018)

so far just using 6g mechanical lugs with 1/4 stud hole for the trolling motor breaker, going to have to slightly drill the stud holes as they are barely too small

Just a temporary fix for the time being


----------



## ProduceMan (Feb 10, 2018)

As far as buss bars, this one is an all in one. Both pos and neg and really keeps things clean. . https://www.westmarine.com/buy/blue-sea- ... 73_005_501


----------



## Xxstang90 (Mar 28, 2018)

They have what you need - https://www.bestboatwire.com
Just bought all my electrical from them for my jon. Cheap and fast shipping.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 28, 2018)

Google "Blue Sea Systems". They make a lot of nice fuse block configurations.

Xxstang90 - thanks for the link. I bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 30, 2018)

Ask at a automotive stereo installer.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 31, 2018)

I had the same problem. Couldn't find what I needed. Made my own. 

I took a piece of copper tubing that fit the wire size. Slipped it on the wire and crimped it with a screwdriver and anvil. Then I hammered the other end flat. Drilled a hole. 

Viola!

Right size fitting with correct size hole.

richg99


----------



## Skunked again (Apr 5, 2018)

Find a store that sells welding supplies. They'll have the lug terminals that you need.


----------



## jethro (Apr 5, 2018)

richg99 said:


> I had the same problem. Couldn't find what I needed. Made my own.
> 
> I took a piece of copper tubing that fit the wire size. Slipped it on the wire and crimped it with a screwdriver and anvil. Then I hammered the other end flat. Drilled a hole.
> 
> ...



Aren't you a smart one! I am going to use that trick for sure.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2018)

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------

